# S&W revolver smith



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 4, 2017)

I have found a pair of blue Model 19s at a very good price IMO. A 4 inch barrel with wide trigger and hammer. The snub nose has the narrow trigger and hammer. Any of you guys know of a smith in North Ga that I could talk to about putting wide ones on/in the stubby ??


----------



## frankwright (Feb 4, 2017)

Andy Ferries was working at GA Firing Line in Marietta.

Several of the guys I shoot ICORE with have had him redo their S&W revolvers and I have watched him shoot and he can shoot them too.
I assume he still works there, you can call and ask 770.425.8461


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 4, 2017)

ok. thanks much for the reply. I was hoping somebody may be north of metro. But I don't mind a road trip if I can schedule it so I can get it done while I wait.


----------



## jmoser (Feb 6, 2017)

You can order the parts from Brownells and drop them in yourself; its not that hard.  Plenty of detailed videos available on Youtube !!

I have swapped hammers and triggers between S&Ws many times; you don't need an expert specialty smith for this but by all means look up any reputable gunsmith and let them know what you need.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Jeff. I will do some research. I ain't bought them yet, but they will end up here soon. I am really after the snubby, which is as new in it's box, to carry. The 4 "shows holster wear on the end of the muzzle as well as the ring on the cylinder. I will end trading with it.


----------

